# Ashton Classic Churchill Cigar Review - My Favorite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am new to cigar smoking and can say after trying lots of cigars in the $6-$20 price range (per cigar) that this is my favorite. It is mild and n...

Read the full review here: Ashton Classic Churchill Cigar Review - My Favorite


----------

